# hello from an overwhelmed newbie



## mistymist (Mar 23, 2014)

hi all, thanks to mr. google....i chanced upon this forum. as my post says, i'm currently totally overwhelmed by all that needs to be done with regards to moving to malaysia. a quick intro, i'm malaysian married to an aussie and we are thinking about moving back to malaysia. we have 4 kids so what i'm basically asking help for is what's the first step? do i go to aus hi-comm to get a visa going? or will the consulate in sydney b enough? the visa is mainly for hubs and the kids. i hv so many questions and dont know where to start. i'm just so lost at the moment so any links or info, would b much appreciated. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## Kenny.kL (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi Misty,

Maybe you can try here : imi.gov.my
Their contact number : Tel: 03-8000 8000

May all goes well


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

aus hi-com wont be able to help u. u can try malaysian consulate in sydney for a start.
im sure they will lead you from there. im not quite sure if residency application must be done at ur current location or must be done once u have arrive here.

but generally ur hubs n kids will need to apply temporary residency status in malaysian consulate in sydney before arriving in KL (that will give the permission to stay here for a certain period - 6 months/ 1 year?) then this will eventually lead to a PR status then eventually citizenship which is rare in malaysia.


----------

